# Anyone moved a FIOS Cablecard from an old unit to an Edge?



## hirschma (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi All,
Thinking about grabbing a Black Friday Edge with either Yearly or Lifetime... current Bolt is getting a bit flaky. Thinking of moving existing Cable card from Bolt to new Edge.

Would appreciate it if anyone has something to share about this, especially given new FCC abandonment of Cablecards.

Also: yearly or lifetime? I'm guessing that the chances of getting full value from a lifetime sub are not great.


----------



## mototex (Dec 13, 2018)

Just got Black Friday Edge today, moved Cisco cable card from old Tivo HD XL to Edge and reactivated card with Spectrum. Working fine.


----------



## KENL (Dec 16, 2008)

Changed my basic Roamio to a Roamio plus I purchased on Ebay. I have Fios, I just switched the cable card to the new box. Went to the Fios site and found an automated option to update/change the cable card to the new box. Worked fine just had to supply info from the box. Worked the first time. I would assume it would work with a new Edge box.


----------



## rarceneaux (Feb 6, 2009)

Our Bolt drive went out and Tivo swapped it with a Edge and we are on Morris Broadband and I was amazed it worked without call the support line. when I had Spectrum everytime I upgrated it was an ordeal to get it working.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I have frontier fios and last year i got a new tivo bolt vox and i took out the cablecard from my old tivo premiere and installed it in my bolt and it worked fine. Now i want to get the edge and move the bolt to the bedroom to replace the tivo pro now that i have a 4k tv in there.


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

My Bolt died a few weeks ago and TiVo swapped it out for an Edge unit. I swapped the cable card and it worked fine. I like the Edge unit. It’s faster than the Bolt. The only downside is I went from a 3TB Bolt to a 2TB Edge.


----------



## hirschma (Oct 17, 2002)

KENL said:


> Went to the Fios site and found an automated option to update/change the cable card to the new box. Worked fine just had to supply info from the box. Worked the first time. I would assume it would work with a new Edge box.


Thanks for the reply - any chance that you might recall the URL for the automated option? I cannot find one.


----------



## KENL (Dec 16, 2008)

hirschma said:


> Thanks for the reply - any chance that you might recall the URL for the automated option? I cannot find one.


I signed into my Verizon account, did a search for "cablecard". Ended up at this url: CableCARDs | Verizon TV Support 
Hope this helps.


----------



## hirschma (Oct 17, 2002)

KENL said:


> I signed into my Verizon account, did a search for "cablecard". Ended up at this url: CableCARDs | Verizon TV Support
> Hope this helps.


Many thanks for that.

Question: did you have to provide (or still have) your activation code?


----------



## KENL (Dec 16, 2008)

hirschma said:


> Many thanks for that.
> 
> Question: did you have to provide (or still have) your activation code?


Sorry, I did it 6 months ago, don't remember using activation code.


----------



## Stuart Miller (Feb 25, 2017)

I just switched from my old Roamio to a new Edge. I did the Verizon Fios self install activation (www.verizon.com/fiostv/selfinstall). I had to provide the activation code first issued with the cable card (from 2014). Later that evening, I kept getting the cableCARD synch onscreen msg ("In order to start cable service for this device, please contact your cable provider 1-888-897-7499". I had to provide them with CableCARD ID, HOST ID and Data ID. The tech on the line entered the info on their end and then it was all set. Tip - call evenings or later at night and almost no wait.


----------

